# [kde] autoinicio de scripts (SOLUCIONADO)

## pelelademadera

Buenas, tengo un problema, seguro es una pavada, pero no lo logro descular...

tengo 2 scripts que ejecuto para iniciar la mineria de litecoins, y resulta que de autoarranque no funcionan.

el script es:

```
#!/bin/sh

#export DISPLAY=:0.0

export DISPLAY=:0

export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1

export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100

cgminer -d 0 --config ~/.cgminer/1.conf
```

el otro es similar, para la otra vga...

es ejecutable y todo esta bien, con ./script.sh arranca perfecto, ahora, agregandolo desde las preferencias del sistema, tanto como symlink o no no arranca.

alguien me explica por que? gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

No se mucho de esto, pero posiblemente puesto eso mismo dentro de .bashrc a lo mejor funciona.

----------

## i92guboj

Supongo que lo estás añadiendo desde el panel de control de kde.

No uso kde desde hace ya algún tiempo, así que no recuerdo bien la disposición de las opciones, pero quizás haya por ahí una opción para ejecutarlo en terminal, deberías probar eso.

Si no, modifica tu script para que lance el programa en un terminal. Por ejemplo, con urxvt sería algo como 

```
urxvt -hold -e bash -c "el comando que sea con sus opciones"
```

"-hold" evitará que se cierre el terminal al acabar el comando lanzado, así si falla sabrás cual es el problema. O quizás sea +hold, la sintaxis de urxvt a veces es algo confusa y no tengo mi máquina delante para comprobarlo.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Supongo que lo estás añadiendo desde el panel de control de kde.
> 
> No uso kde desde hace ya algún tiempo, así que no recuerdo bien la disposición de las opciones, pero quizás haya por ahí una opción para ejecutarlo en terminal, deberías probar eso.
> 
> Si no, modifica tu script para que lance el programa en un terminal. Por ejemplo, con urxvt sería algo como 
> ...

 

tirando el comando con konsole en vez de urxvt funciona. sacando el hold, sigue la terminal abierta...

PD: encontre la solucion!!!!

si lo ejecuto en terminal levanta, descubri que el comando --real-quiet del cgminer permite que se ejecute sin terminal, asi que ya esta....

el autoarranque funcionaba, pero no ejecutaba cgminer porque no tenia terminal en donde hacerlo.

muy util el dato de ejecutar en terminal, no lo sabia, y lo estuve intentando con konsole -e pero sin resultados... ahora, con -e bash -c funciona perfectamente

@esteban: con .bashrc tampoco tuve resultados, sumado a eso, son 2 scripts que se ejecutan continuamente, no sabia como hacer para que ejecute uno y siga con el siguiente aunque el 1º no haya terminado, pero tema resuelto

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!

----------

